# Shark Picture



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

*that guy is crazy!*

....wheres his rigged up rod to pitch a bait to that monster???


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

the kayak actually is a new line of Storm lures that you can paddle... its new for 2006. Supposedly you can load it with live bait, treble hooks are on the bottom of the boat, comes in yellow, blue, red and orange... heard it has good action.


----------



## db prater (Sep 27, 2005)

Thats gonna give me bad dreams...


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

That aint even right!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

man this picture gets around the internet fast.

somebody did a pretty good photoshop job on it.


----------



## jpkayakfish (Dec 10, 2005)

I agree, someone is skilled with photoshop


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*pretty cool*

How does the saying go? "we are going to need a bigger boat".

:0


I would have said it was more of a cobe than it was a shark,


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> the kayak actually is a new line of Storm lures that you can paddle... its new for 2006. Supposedly you can load it with live bait, treble hooks are on the bottom of the boat, comes in yellow, blue, red and orange... heard it has good action.


Yep, that side to side "walk the dog" topwater action is irresistable.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Prolly fake, like this one....
Kayak Attack


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

How 'bout this one?


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> How 'bout this one?


Dolphin?

(ok, I cheated and looked it up)


----------

